#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  全域管理員任用：好喝的茶、奇奇

## 幻貓

樂園的人流量逐月增加，不可免的，管理員負擔也相對增加
管理上漸漸出現人手不足之窘境，是以
在此舉用*好喝的茶*及*奇奇*擔任狼之樂園的*全域管理員*

*好喝的茶*自去年6月中開始即處理過跨版事務〈即當時之版務總管〉，對於這份職務應有相當的認識及熟悉度
再者觀察這半年來，好茶持續參與並關心樂園事務，亦能以良好姿態與各會員相處
有意提拔已久了

自去年七月以來，*奇奇*即擔任管理團隊臨時顧問至今
積極參與管理相關討論，亦多次與多名版主私下聯繫討論版務
並主動表示其對管理方面的興趣，觀其動機及能力俱足，是以舉用

<hr>特此授職並頒發全域管理勳章
望兩位共同引領樂園發展，一起加油吧！

站務  幻貓
2011/08/22

----------

